# ATi 4870X2 Club House



## johnnyfiive (Jan 8, 2010)

*ATi 4870X2 TPU Club House*






This club was made for all the 4870X2 owners who love their cards for how awesome they perform even by todays high performance standards. High power consumption, high heat output, and high performance. We love our dual GPU BEAST of a card that the 4870X2 is.  

Release Date: August 12th, 2008
Two RV770 GPU's on one PCB
2GB of GDDR5 Memory
2.4 TeraFLOPS
1,600 Stream Processors
1.912 Billion Processors
DirectX 10.1 Support
Product Link

*Full Specifications*

1.912 billion processors (956 million transistors per GPU on 55nm fabrication process)
PCI Express® 2.0 x16 bus interface
512-bit GDDR3 memory interface (ATI Radeon™ HD 4850 X2)
512-bit GDDR5 memory interface (ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 X2)
Microsoft® DirectX® 10.1 support
Shader Model 4.1
32-bit floating point texture filtering
Indexed cube map arrays
Independent blend modes per render target
Pixel coverage sample masking
Read/write multi-sample surfaces with shaders
Gather4 texture fetching F
Unified Superscalar Shader Architecture
1600 stream processing units
Dynamic load balancing and resource allocation for vertex, geometry, and pixel shaders
Common instruction set and texture unit access supported for all types of shaders
Dedicated branch execution units and texture address processors
128-bit floating point precision for all operations
Command processor for reduced CPU overhead
Shader instruction and constant caches
Up to 320 texture fetches per clock cycle
Up to 128 textures per pixel
Fully associative multi-level texture cache design
DXTC and 3Dc+ texture compression
High resolution texture support (up to 8192 x 8192
Fully associative texture Z/stencil cache designs
Double-sided hierarchical Z/stencil buffer
Early Z test and Fast Z Clear
Lossless Z & stencil compression (up to 128:1)
Lossless color compression (up to 8:1)
8 render targets (MRTs) with anti-aliasing support
Physics processing support
Dynamic Geometry Acceleration
High performance vertex cache
Programmable tessellation unit
Accelerated geometry shader path for geometry amplification
Memory read/write cache for superior stream output performance
Anti-Aliasing Features
Multi-sample anti-aliasing (2, 4 or 8 samples per pixel)
Up to 24x Custom Filter Anti-Aliasing (CFAA) for superior quality
Adaptive super-sampling and multi-sampling
Gamma correct
Super AA (ATI CrossFireX™ configurations only)
All anti-aliasing features compatible with HDR rendering
Texture Filtering Features
2x/4x/8x/16x high quality adaptive anisotropic filtering modes (up to 128 taps per pixel)
128-bit floating point HDR texture filtering
sRGB filtering (gamma/degamma)
Percentage Closer Filtering (PCF)
Depth & stencil texture (DST) format support
Shared exponent HDR (RGBE 9:9:9:5) texture format support
OpenGL 3.1 support ATI Avivo™ HD Video and Display Platform1
2nd generation Unified Video Decoder (UVD 2)
Enabling hardware decode acceleration of H.264, VC-1 and MPEG-2
 Dual stream playback (or Picture-in-picture)
Hardware MPEG-1, and DivX video decode acceleration
Motion compensation and IDCT
ATI Avivo Video Post Processor1
New enhanced DVD up-conversion to HD
New automatic and dynamic contrast adjustment
Color space conversion
Chroma subsampling format conversion
Horizontal and vertical scaling
Gamma correction
Advanced vector adaptive per-pixel de-interlacing
De-blocking and noise reduction filtering
Detail enhancement
Inverse telecine (2:2 and 3:2 pull-down correction)
Bad edit correction
Full score in HQV (SD) and HQV (HD) video quality benchmarks
Two independent display controllers
Drive two displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls and video overlays for each display
Full 30-bit display processing
Programmable piecewise linear gamma correction, color correction, and color space conversion
Spatial/temporal dithering provides 30-bit color quality on 24-bit and 18-bit displays
High quality pre- and post-scaling engines, with underscan support for all display outputs
Content-adaptive de-flicker filtering for interlaced displays
Fast, glitch-free mode switching
Hardware cursor
Two integrated DVI display outputs
Primary supports 18-, 24-, and 30-bit digital displays at all resolutions up to 1920x1200 (single-link DVI) or 2560x1600 (dual-link DVI)2
Secondary supports 18-, 24-, and 30-bit digital displays at all resolutions up to 1920x1200 (single-link DVI only)2
Each includes a dual-link HDCP encoder with on-chip key storage for high resolution playback of protected content4
Two integrated 400MHz 30-bit RAMDACs
Each supports analog displays connected by VGA at all resolutions up to 2048x15362
DisplayPort™ output support
Supports 24- and 30-bit displays at all resolutions up to 2560x16002
Integrated HD audio controller with up to 2 channel 48 kHz stereo or multi-channel (7.1) AC3 enabling a plug-and-play cable-less audio solution5
HDMI output support
Supports all display resolutions up to 1920x10802
Integrated HD audio controller with up to 2 channel 48 kHz stereo or multi-channel (7.1) AC3 enabling a plug-and-play cable-less audio solution5
Integrated AMD Xilleon™ HDTV encoder
Provides high quality analog TV output (component/S-video/composite)
Supports SDTV and HDTV resolutions
Underscan and overscan compensation
MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, WMV9, VC-1, and H.264/AVC encoding and transcoding
Seamless integration of pixel shaders with video in real time
VGA mode support on all display outputs
ATI PowerPlay™ Technology4
Advanced power management technology for optimal performance and power savings
Performance-on-Demand
Constantly monitors GPU activity, dynamically adjusting clocks and voltage based on user scenario
Clock and memory speed throttling
Voltage switching
Dynamic clock gating
Central thermal management - on-chip sensor monitors GPU temperature and triggers thermal actions as required
Dual Mode ATI CrossFireX™ Multi-GPU Technology
Scale up rendering performance and image quality with up to four GPUs
Integrated compositing engine
High performance bridge interconnect
ATI Avivo™ HD is a technology platform that includes a broad set of capabilities offered by certain ATI Radeon™ HD GPUs. Not all products have all features and full enablement of some ATI Avivo™ HD capabilities may require complementary products.
Some custom resolutions require user configuration.
Playing HDCP content requires additional HDCP ready components, including but not limited to an HDCP ready monitor, Blu-ray or HD DVD disc drive, multimedia application and computer operating system.
ATI PowerPlay™ technology consists of numerous power saving features. Not all features may be available in all ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series graphics cards.
Subject to digital rights management limitations; maximum supported audio stream bandwidth is 6.144 Mbps.
ATI Radeon™ HD graphics chips have numerous features integrated into the processor itself (e.g., HDCP, HDMI, etc.). Third parties manufacturing products based on, or incorporating ATI Radeon HD graphics chips, may choose to enable some or all of these features. If a particular feature is important to you, please inquire of the manufacturer if a particular product supports this feature. In addition, some features or technologies may require you to purchase additional components in order to make full use of them (e.g. a Blu-Ray or HD-DVD drive, HDCP-ready monitor, etc.)
*Proud ATi 4870X2 Owners*


Username|Manufacturer|Clocks
johnnyfiive|XFX|750MHz / 900MHz
95Viper|Sapphire|750MHz / 900MHz
human_error|Power Color|750MHz / 900MHz
Melvis|HIS|750MHz / 900MHz
DRDNA|ATi|750MHz / 900MHz (two!)
KieX|Powercolor|800MHz / 1000MHz
Blixx1981|ASUS Tri Fan|802Mhz / 1000Mhz
Marineborn|ASUS Tri Fan|820Mhz / 920Mhz
Yukikaze|Sapphire|800MHz / 925MHz
(FIH) The Don|ASUS|790MHz / 950MHz
1Kurgan1|Diamond|822MHz / 947MHz
JHine5588|Sapphire|750MHz / 900MHz
cookiemonster|XFX|750Mhz / 900Mhz
cdawall | Sapphire | 750MHz / 950MHz

*If you would like to be added, simply tell me your username, card manufacture, and clocks ran 24/7 using the format below:

johnnyfiive|XFX|777MHz / 955MHz*


----------



## warup89 (Jan 8, 2010)

Heh, i recently bought one but havent been able to use it since im still waiting for my CPU to arrive. DANG it i want to use it already!


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2010)

I love mine and it runs so cool with the Accelero XTREME 4870X2

Can I be in your club?
I run stock, nitrous is cheating!

EDIT:95Viper|Sapphire|750/900 
        Thanks for adding me.  I figured I'd be legal.


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

I was a member until 2 days ago - i still have my 4870x2, but i just wanted lower idle heat output so got a 5970...

Still props for the mega-awesome card which was the 4870x2!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll add both of ya! 
What model 4870X2 did you have human?


----------



## Melvis (Jan 8, 2010)

Add me in, i just got one 2days ago and plan on keeping it for along time. Been doing a few tests on it, and so far so good, but i need a format.

Edit: Sorry im running at stock clocks with a stock cooler. This card runs ubber hot, glad i can manually increase the fan speed, 50% seems to cover all games, and 30% for idle. Ran Crysis at 1600*1200 all high settings 4xAA and still got over 30+FPS was awesome


----------



## human_error (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a powercolor one 

Was awful for trying to OC - even after replacing the thermal paste it had practically zero thermal headroom for overclocking, though other than crysis it could handle anything at max settings 4xaa 8xaf stock speeds (which i decided to keep it on) with no trouble


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 8, 2010)

I never bit the bullet and got myself a 4870X2....I did however get myself 3 4870 1GB cards.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 8, 2010)

Might as well throw me in to the mix.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is what I want from you guys if you want to be added.

username|manufactured card|clocks

Ex: 
johnnyfiive|XFX| 777MHz / 955MHz


----------



## Melvis (Jan 9, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Here is what I want from you guys if you want to be added.
> 
> username|manufactured card|clocks
> 
> ...



Do you want us all to do that again for you?^ or more so just for others that may join?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Here is what I want from you guys if you want to be added.
> 
> username|manufactured card|clocks
> 
> ...



thank you for adding me and taking the time to find my correct timings from some other screen shot I posted...I do indeed run them at 750/900   I hardly ever run them faster than 750/900 even when benching...sometimes but not normally.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 9, 2010)

Nah you are fine melvis, i found the info needed. Np drdna.


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

I guess I won't be coughing up money for a 5xxx series or Nvidia GF300 anytime soon, so I'll ask to join the club since my puppy will keep soldiering on!

I'm using two profiles which I turn on/off through my keyboard. 1 for stock speeds but 37% fan speed to keep it cool when idle and another at 800/1000 with 51% fan speed for playing games or benchies at colder than idle temps. A little loud with that profile but I got good speakers/headphones to drown it out 

KieX|Powercolor|800MHz / 1000MHz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 9, 2010)

Be proud of the beastly 4870x2 kie!!! Added ya!


----------



## blixx1981 (Jan 9, 2010)

Gotta add me too.

however not sure what clock speeds to post for it...

Highest CORE clock: 822/945
Highest MEM clock: 800/1000 (Could go higher but not gonna chance it)

Blixx1981|ASUS Tri Fan|802Mhz /1000Mhz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 10, 2010)

added!


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 10, 2010)

throw me on that list, i love my 4870x2, i got the asus tri fan

820/920


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 10, 2010)

added


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2010)

i've got an old ASUS 4870x2 with the TOP bios so it runs with 790 on the core and 95 on the mem
(FIH) The Don|ASUS|790MHz|950MHz


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that they're friggen sexy and they always stand out. You always know it's a 4870x2 when you see one


----------



## Melvis (Jan 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think that they're friggen sexy and they always stand out. You always know it's a 4870x2 when you see one



O yea i totaly agree, i love the look of my card, might be plain black with no decals but thats how i like it 

When this card came out i was omg its so awesome i want one, but the price was always to high, even for my friends it was to much, and we always go  drool when we saw one for sale in the store.

Now i have one


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^ Same here Melvis. I waited until they were $379 USD before even considering one cause it was just too much. I happened to have just enough cash when they were below $400 so I figured its now or never. Absolutely love my XFX 4870x2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Also have one a Diamond one and I run it at 822/947, wish I had better than stock cooling, I can't bump the voltage at all or I would OC some more. But hopefully moving to a 5870 or 5970 this month.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^^^ Same here Melvis. I waited until they were $379 USD before even considering one cause it was just too much. I happened to have just enough cash when they were below $400 so I figured its now or never. Absolutely love my XFX 4870x2.
> 
> http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2420/__2.jpg



Yea thats not a bad price to pick one up for. There still over $500 AUS here  and thats still to much for me, so i had to go second hand Ebay style lol for under $400, with a receipt and warranty still.

Nice pic of ya rig


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 11, 2010)

I got one too !

Yukikaze|Sapphire|800MHz / 925MHz


----------



## musek (Jan 11, 2010)

Doh, I had one (PowerColor) for almost a year.  I went 4870X2 -> GTX285 -> HD5870 but I still think that X2 is a beast!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 11, 2010)

musek said:


> Doh, I had one (PowerColor) for almost a year.  I went 4870X2 -> GTX285 -> HD5870 but I still think that X2 is a beast!



If you had the choice, what one would you take? 4870X2, 5870, 5850 or GTX 285?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2010)

i would def take the 5870, it beats all of them, and uses less power than both the 4870x2 and the 285.

updated my previous post so you can count me in as well


----------



## musek (Jan 11, 2010)

If you don't want to play with OC - take 5870.
If you wan't to OC your card to it's limits - take 5850.

OFC 5870 can also be OC'ed.  But it delivers so much performance at it's default clocks, that it rocks in every game. 
5850 can be OC'ed to near 5870 level. 

Although 4870X2 is a beast (still ), 58x0 are waaaay moar energy efficient and free of any dual-CPU issues.
GTX285 - just no. 5850 is the way to go at this price point.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2010)

i think its funny when you visit Nvidia's homepage and look at the 285/295 then they still claim that they are the MOST powerful cards


----------



## musek (Jan 11, 2010)

lol yeah, the must have ferm... forgotten to change that to 'MOST powerful nVidia cards'. 

EDIT:
But I must say, that my Galaxy TriFan GTX285 was a sweet card. Cool, quiet and still - blazing fast. If not one dude who was willing to pay enough for it, I'd still be on it. Guy gave me ~400$ and it was 2 weeks before 5870 launched.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 11, 2010)

musek said:


> If you don't want to play with OC - take 5870.
> If you wan't to OC your card to it's limits - take 5850.
> 
> OFC 5870 can also be OC'ed.  But it delivers so much performance at it's default clocks, that it rocks in every game.
> ...



Yea id have to agree with you there, spot on in fact, i was realy looking at the 5850 but i still wanted to experience the dual GPU that is the 4870X2, and i must say its pretty good.
In COD5 WAW turned on Dual Cards and it instantly doubled the FPS, was amazed. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> i think its funny when you visit Nvidia's homepage and look at the 285/295 then they still claim that they are the MOST powerful cards



lol realy? thats just silly, to much pride to admit defeat i guess?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2010)

haha yeah its sooo funny http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_us.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_285_us.html

i have to agree with Musek on the 5850, i would love to have 1 or 2 of them, but atm i've got the 4870x2 and my two new 5770s, wich is slightly better than my 4870x2 and usus about 100w less i full load 




musek said:


> lol yeah, the must have ferm... forgotten to change that to 'MOST powerful nVidia cards'.
> 
> EDIT:
> But I must say, that my Galaxy TriFan GTX285 was a sweet card. Cool, quiet and still - blazing fast. If not one dude who was willing to pay enough for it, I'd still be on it. Guy gave me ~400$ and it was 2 weeks before 5870 launched.



LOL how stupid can one be, he's gotta be a fanboy i think haha


----------



## musek (Jan 11, 2010)

Well - I don't care if he's a fanboy or not.  
All I care is that I was able to get new GPU at almost no cost at all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL yeah, guess it wasn't a bad deal for you after all 

i might get a third 5770 just for the fun of it


----------



## musek (Jan 11, 2010)

No it wasn't.  In three months I've switched from 4870X2 to 5870 and it requied no cash at all (by selling X2 and getting 285 I've saved ~$40 and later I've spent it on 5870). Good deal I say.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 11, 2010)

Added anyone missing. Also, there is no doubt the 5870 is the better buy, but at the time of release, the 4870x2 was KING! 







Was so expensive at launch.....


----------



## Melvis (Jan 12, 2010)

Ill be doing some benching soon between my rig and my m8s, he has a GTX 295 Co-op, but has a AMD X2 5000+ as a CPU so it could be close match up. Just gotta wait for the temp to go down, its been omg hot here and with no A/C its just no good for the computers and me.

Ill post results if anyone is interested?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 12, 2010)

haha a 295 for that cpu? talk about overkill 

but yeah go ahead, post it.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha a 295 for that cpu? talk about overkill
> 
> but yeah go ahead, post it.



 Yea i know, he started off wanting a 5850 then he changed his mind and went for the GTX 295, i told him if thats what you want then go for it but your CPU is going to hold back that card big time. (As he found out in games)  So now he is going to get a AMD Phenom II 955 in the next few weeks. So since its going to be a few weeks i thought heck lets see hows his goes against mine since it be close ish in CPU power.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 13, 2010)

I loved mine so much, I bought a second 

Naw, TBH . . . I had to buy two cause I'm a friggin Crossfire junkie - and nothing says extreme more than quadfire 

Two Sapphire 4870x2s running 845/1056 through a modded BIOS.  Both units look like so:








Nice, clean, bold . . . wicked.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 14, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I loved mine so much, I bought a second
> 
> Naw, TBH . . . I had to buy two cause I'm a friggin Crossfire junkie - and nothing says extreme more than quadfire
> 
> ...



i do actually think that the 4870x2 looks more brutal in some ways that 5970, that one just looks like alle the other 5xxx cards, 

but the 4870x2 its just a freak on a leash


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 14, 2010)

I intend to upgrade to two 5970s when they're available (and I can afford them again) . . . but, in all honesty, there's not much two 4870x2s can't handle . . . and when they start getting some hiccups, it's only a matter of OCing the SYS BUS to open that firehose up some more


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2010)

Who else is rocking a 4870x2 and is a proud owner?!?! Gotta be more ppl on TPU! Come on now!


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 15, 2010)

JHine5588|Sapphire|750MHz / 900MHz

Idle temp is ~50 degrees C load is around 85 degrees. Set fan profile in Rivatuner so it remains quiet while watching videos but doesn't burst my ear drums while gaming either  Never runs over 65% fan speed and only the ram gets extremely hot. I'll be purchasing the Accelero cooler soon.



Jeremy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 15, 2010)

added ya!


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have one its an XFX and it runs at 750Mhz / 900Mhz as was said once you see one you just have to get one. 
                                          regards


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an Diamond XOC 4870x2 with a koolance water block, bought it at launch and its been in my closet ever since.


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can see now why people say to change the thermal grease on these cards...






I also took some pictures of my card in my case next to my 9600GT with a t-Rad2 as some were talking about using it with another radiator for cooling the X2. I'm not sure but from what I can see it won't work for a couple of reasons:

A) It will hit the I/O panel unless you rotate it around and put it on the second GPU:





As you can see in this picture the 9600GT GPU is a lot farther back on the card than the 4870





But will flipping it cause the cooler to hit the motherboard because it sits about a half an inch above the 9600GT. It appears it would but I'm not sure.







Jeremy


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi i am thinking of changing the cooler to the artic one has anybody done this and was there any problems.


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was too. Space looks to be the only problem I can see.



Jeremy


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey johnnyfiive maybe you could add an anomaly section with possible resolutions? Just a thought.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 18, 2010)

Well i did the benchmarking against my m8s GTX 295 and wrote down all the scores, i only had a few hrs to do it all so i cant give you screen shots just the frame rates Min/Avg/Max for the 4 games we benched on and the settings that was used in each test. Also 3DMark05 and 06 scores.

I can ether type them up in this thread? or i can type them up in another thread that ive used before when i benched my m8s and my machine before with a 8800GT and 9800GT? and then give you the link to view the scores?



Edit: I can not use my old thread to post it all in as its to old a thread, sorry about that, so i have done it here.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2010)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi i am thinking of changing the cooler to the artic one has anybody done this and was there any problems.



I put the Accelero XTREME 4870X2 on mine.  The only problem then was that the you had to use the original screws on the gpu and they were to short and you had to force them to work.  They have now fixed it in the new kits.  Make sure you get the longer ones or email them and they will send you new ones.  Other than that it was easy.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi thanks for the info but i think space is going to be my problem to, i have a NZXT Lexa Blackline and only have about 10mm at the end of the 4870x2.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 18, 2010)

4870X2 vs GTX 295​
Ok guys here are the results i got from my 4870X2 against my m8s GTX 295.

All tests was done at 1600*1200 resolution (apart from the 3DMarks) 

The systems used is my rig< and my m8s system that has 2GB DDR2 800 RAM, AMD X2 5000, 500GB HDD, Windows XP. His system can also be seen here>http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71582 when i ran the 8800/9800GT's

Everything is at stock clocks, no overclocking.



First up we have FEAR, used the in game benchmarker. All settings set to max.



My 4870X2               
MIN 32                     
AVG 116                  
MAX 312   

M8s GTX 295 
MIN 38   
AVG 107        
MAX 257
Second we have Crysis, also used the inbuilt benchmarker. We ran Crysis three times, one with no AA, second run was with 4XAA, and last run was 8XAA. Everything set to High (Max)



My 4870X2 
NO AA              
MIN 13.7                    
AVG 32                  
MAX 45.8   

M8s GTX 295 
NO AA
MIN 18.5   
AVG 35.4        
MAX 51
Now with 4XAA



My 4870X2 
4XAA              
MIN 15.5                    
AVG 27.2                
MAX 37.8   

M8s GTX 295 
4XAA
MIN 18.6  
AVG 34.3        
MAX 51.6
Now with 8XAA



My 4870X2 
8XAA              
MIN 15                    
AVG 25                
MAX 37.3   

M8s GTX 295 
8XAA
MIN 9.8  
AVG 28.3        
MAX 38.3 
Next we ran Company of Heroes with its inbuilt benchtester. Now for some reason the 295 ran terrible in this game (as the scores will show), my guess is a driver issue? We ran it a few times but still got a similar score. I will redo the 295 at a later date with different drivers. 
Once again everything set to Max



My 4870X2 
AA Enabled              
MIN 50                    
AVG 100                
MAX 225   

M8s GTX 295 
AA Enabled
MIN 28 
AVG 37        
MAX 59 
Last game we tested for the night was FarCry2. We used the inbuilt benchmarker. We ran one with 4XAA and then another with 8XAA. Everything set to Ultra High (Max) The 4870X2 didn't seem to like this game.



My 4870X2 
4XAA               
MIN 13.9                   
AVG 21.2                
MAX 39.8  

M8s GTX 295 
4XAA
MIN 23.5 
AVG 34.4      
MAX 53.8 
Now with 8XAA



My 4870X2 
8XAA               
MIN 13.7                    
AVG 21                
MAX 31.7  

M8s GTX 295 
8XAA 
MIN 23.1
AVG 32.8      
MAX 51.5
Last we ran 3DMark05 and 06 at default settings.



3DMark05 
4870X2
14270
GTX 295
13961


3DMark06
4870X2
8167
GTX 295
9973
Sorry for such a basic review, i would of loved to have screen shots of every result but i just didn't have the time (Was done late at night and m8 was in a hurry to get home). So you will have to just believe me with the results that i have posted. They are as accurate as i possibly could of done.

Any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2010)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi thanks for the info but i think space is going to be my problem to, i have a NZXT Lexa Blackline and only have about 10mm at the end of the 4870x2.


It fit in my CM690, but had to get low profile right angle sata cables for two slots.
I guess I had about two fingers space between the hard drive cage and the card.
It is tight.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 18, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Hey johnnyfiive maybe you could add an anomaly section with possible resolutions? Just a thought.



Not exactly sure what you mean DRDNA. Do you mean, add a resolution column to the 4870x2 owners listing?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 18, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean DRDNA. Do you mean, add a resolution column to the 4870x2 owners listing?



I mean a section in your thread for common issues that 4870x2 seem to have and resolution (the fix to the issue) if any to over come the issue ...maybe not just common issues but all issues that we have resolutions to over come them. just an idea.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, now I see what you mean DRDNA. Like solutions to common or uncommon 4870X2 issues. You mentioned resolutions and I immediately thought _monitor_ resolutions. 

But yes, definitely a good idea. Does anyone have any issues with resolutions to add? I can't think of any issues that I've encountered first hand.


----------



## musek (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, this kind of resolution... I thought you mean resolutions like 1920x1200 lol. 
In Poland by 'zamek' you can call a castle or a lock in the door...

Good idea.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 19, 2010)

Add me please   cookiemonster XFX  750Mhz / 900Mhz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 19, 2010)

Added ya cookie.


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone have a picture of the Accelero with the card in their case and showing how many expansion slots it takes up? I'm interested to know if it will fit in my case with my 9600 too.



Jeremy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

just a random picture from google


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 19, 2010)

3 whole slots huh... The T-Rad2 on my 9600 has some pretty big thumb screw nuts on the back side that look like they'd hit one of the fans 



Jeremy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

find out what size those screws are and get some normal ones if its a problem


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well the cooler itself has studs that screw into the heat sink, then go through the board and the finger nuts go on. No springs if I remember right. I actually have my stock cooler for it I might just toss back on now that I'm not cramp for space due to crossfire... Anyone know a good way to get aftermarket heatsinks off of RAM chips?



Jeremy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

i used a heatgun to get mine of my old 9800gt, but dunno if that is good? it worked though


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 20, 2010)

still using my>Palit ATI Radeon HD4870 X2 Revolution 700 Deluxe (800/950), and still it kicks max graphic in all games without problems.brobably wount change it till next year.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> still using my>Palit ATI Radeon HD4870 X2 Revolution 700 Deluxe (800/950), and still it kicks max graphic in all games without problems.brobably wount change it till next year.



Very nice card, i so wanted one of those but i dont think it would of fit in my case, so dam big


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

is it bigger than a regular 4870x2?


----------



## Melvis (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it bigger than a regular 4870x2?



Well length wise no, but the heatsink and fans on the card make it use a whole three slots in your case. Very similar to the ASUS tri fan, but even bigger, since the ASUS one uses only two slots.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/palit-revolution-700-deluxe-4870-x2-review/

Gainward has also got this heatsink and fan arrangement


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

aha that one, yeah gainward has it on the Goes like hell model i think?

but ASUS' trifan thing does also fill 3 slots or 2.5 slots


----------



## Melvis (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aha that one, yeah gainward has it on the Goes like hell model i think?
> 
> but ASUS' trifan thing does also fill 3 slots or 2.5 slots



Yes they sure do the Gainward GS (golden sample) GLH, i so wanted one of those but yea price and size = ouch!!

http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=101

True the ASUS one is very big as well, just a tad smaller. 2.5 slots sounds good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah i know, i think its getting maybe a little too much when they are SO big, its insane imo 

here's a vid of the trifan thingie http://www.youtube.com/user/tjharlow#p/search/0/5XXtOsyrGH4
love TJ's vids btw,


----------



## myrmidon (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks 95viper for suggesting this cooler for my 4870x2 

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=244

...bought it, and emailed them for the screw kit as well.


p.s. I have the Zalman water cooler (reservator v1) but it isn't enough for the 4870x2 alone.  Just doesn't cool enough when running Stalker Clear Sky at full res, max options.


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

I was doing some maintenance a couple days a go, and decided to open up the 4870x2 to clean out whatever 1+ year old dust it had inside. Anyway, being a dimwit, I unscrewed the cooler and the PCB just dropped on the floor. :shadedshu (Thankfully it was intact) 

This in turn ripped all the heatpads though. So I decided to mix some AS5 with the remains. Put AS5 on the cores too. After cleaning the dust from the copper heatsinks booted up, tested and found it to be 20C cooler than before. 

KieX top tip: Dismantle your cards on a table!


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 to the table idea haha

I didn't notice much of a drop when I changed my thermal grease to AS5 however it didn't idle that hot before... 50 C. Idles around 47 C now, but I'm also only running the fan at 35%... Now if I could just get my VRAM temps down 



Jeremy


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> I was doing some maintenance a couple days a go, and decided to open up the 4870x2 to clean out whatever 1+ year old dust it had inside. Anyway, being a dimwit, I unscrewed the cooler and the PCB just dropped on the floor. :shadedshu (Thankfully it was intact)
> 
> This in turn ripped all the heatpads though. So I decided to mix some AS5 with the remains. Put AS5 on the cores too. After cleaning the dust from the copper heatsinks booted up, tested and found it to be 20C cooler than before.
> 
> KieX top tip: Dismantle your cards on a table!



As a previous 4870X2 owner I'm glad to read that your card survived!  

I kinda miss my X2... I'm curious how would it look in new case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

that thing will ALWAYS look raw and powerfull no matter how much time that goes by imo


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ just like he said. Raw, powerful and *BRUTAL*. 

Man, it was my first _top notch_ graphic card. I won't forget that feeling.... An upgrade from s754 Sempron, 1gb RAM and Radeon 9800 to Q9550, 4GB OCZ RAM and especially the 4870X2 was something incredible.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 23, 2010)

late to the game but

Grnfinger |Diamond| 800MHz / 975MHz


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried underclocking/undervolting theirs? I would really love to bring down the Idle power consumption.


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> Has anyone tried underclocking/undervolting theirs? I would really love to bring down the Idle power consumption.



I'd like to bring down the VRAM temps haha. I'd have to think they are just pumping too much voltage to them being GDDR5 was relatively new at the time. I'd imagine this would have to be a hardware mod and not achievable in the BIOS.



Jeremy


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

That's right. It was the issue with GDDR5 back then. Now they know how to control their voltages without any glitches on the screen in the moment of clock/voltage change (AFAIK that was the main reason ATI 4xxx based on GDDR5 weren't clocking down the memory) and we can see the results in HD5xxx series.


----------



## jhine5588 (Jan 24, 2010)

Has anyone successfully undervoltaged their GDDR5 cards? I'd like to do so to get my VRAM temps down...



Jeremy


----------



## Half Live (Feb 10, 2010)

Half Live|Sapphire/Powercolor|750MHz / 900MHz


----------



## Melvis (Feb 10, 2010)

Half Live said:


> Half Live|Sapphire/Powercolor|750MHz / 900MHz



Hi, just wanted to say welcome to this thread and also to TPU 

Nice system you have there


----------



## Half Live (Feb 11, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Hi, just wanted to say welcome to this thread and also to TPU
> 
> Nice system you have there



Thanks


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey let me in please 

Here is my baby!





Powercolour 750/900 clocks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

nice rig dude


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice rig dude



Thanks man! absolutely loving the 4870x2 so much power in this baby! so much better then my 4890


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

it is still one brutal card imo, and very hot


----------



## Half Live (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it is still one brutal card imo, and very hot



When playing Mass Effect 2, my cards run at 90+c


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

mine ran at almost 100c in load an 65-75 in idle


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah the card is so dam hot, the first day i was like dam surely that thing is gona burn up! after playing battlefield BC2 the other day the heatsink at the side of the card would have burned me if i would have left my hand on there!

Hows the 2 5770's going?


----------



## Half Live (Feb 11, 2010)

mine idle between 40-60c.  I need to get a new 200mm fan for my side panel


----------



## human_error (Feb 11, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Hey let me in please
> 
> Here is my baby!
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c17/daz_kirby/DSCI0723.jpg
> ...



wow looks really good there, glad you're liking it


----------



## Half Live (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, here are my cards in all their power and glory


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah loving it over my 4890, great little beast, just dam hot! Need more air flow for that thing, but im sorting that with a newer case lol. when nvidia replys im gona grab a 5970 with the hopefull price drop it brings. What are the idle temps on that 5970 human?


----------



## human_error (Feb 11, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Yeah loving it over my 4890, great little beast, just dam hot! Need more air flow for that thing, but im sorting that with a newer case lol. when nvidia replys im gona grab a 5970 with the hopefull price drop it brings. What are the idle temps on that 5970 human?



umm around 50-55 degrees idle, which is a lot better than the 65-69 degrees i got with the x2. Load she barely breaks 85 degrees with my current overclock for long sessions.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

so what overclock you getting on that 5970?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2010)

cdawall | Sapphire 4870X2 (flashed asus top) | 750/950


----------



## human_error (Feb 11, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> so what overclock you getting on that 5970?



well she's at 850/1200(4800 actual) from stock 725/1000 with a small voltage bump (volts are half way between a 5970 and a 5870 for the core) - i'll probably get to putting the volts to the same as on a 5870 and then see what i get (hopefully over 950core since i only went for 5870xfire speeds until i have some OC time to tinker).


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 11, 2010)

ah nice! alot better then trying to overclock this sucker!


----------



## jhine5588 (Feb 11, 2010)

How come everyone is complaining about idle temps on their X2's? Mine idles at 47C and that's with the fan only running at 35%. It only idled a few degrees over that before I changed the thermal grease. I wouldn't think my case flows that much better than some others...



Jeremy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

because mine had been flashed to a top bios = small overclock


----------



## jhine5588 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah ha... Yeah, I'm running stock clocks. I don't dare go much higher due to the heat it produces now, especially with the VRAM.



Jeremy


----------



## mhadina (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi to all!

A few weeks ago I run my rig under H20 but not happy with temps.
It's not much better then aircooler around 90°C under VDDC.
Can you see where could be a problem?

System pic:
http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/1004464_P1000822.JPG

H2O Specs (+ vga block)
http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/662342_ScreenShot017.jpg


----------



## Melvis (Mar 14, 2010)

mhadina said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> A few weeks ago I run my rig under H20 but not happy with temps.
> It's not much better then aircooler around 90°C under VDDC.
> ...



First of all welcome to TPU, and to this special 4870X2 thread 

That indeed is high temps for a water cooled system, im not much into it sorry, but ill give it a shot.

i would see if the water is pumping through the Video card and at a correct flow to dissipate the heat in time?

Also i think you have to use the correct coolant? im sorta guessing, so make sure that is also correct, and that the water block is connected tight and snug to the card?

Hope this helps?


----------



## Grnfinger (Mar 14, 2010)

mhadina said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> A few weeks ago I run my rig under H20 but not happy with temps.
> It's not much better then aircooler around 90°C under VDDC.
> ...



My card idles at 32c and hits maybe 39c under load

what is your fan direction on the bottom rad? looks like your blowing alot of hot air across the card


----------



## Kreij (Mar 14, 2010)

I just read the MIS 5870 Lightning review and our beloved 4870x2s are still holding their own 
Out-performs that 5870 on lots of benches, even if it does suck more power than 3 100w lightbulbs under extreme loads. lol


----------



## mhadina (Mar 14, 2010)

Grnfinger said:


> My card idles at 32c and hits maybe 39c under load
> 
> what is your fan direction on the bottom rad? looks like your blowing alot of hot air across the card



That's correct but it couldn' make such a difference.
You have a max of 39 at VDDC thats impossible*


----------



## Melvis (Mar 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I just read the MIS 5870 Lightning review and our beloved 4870x2s are still holding their own
> Out-performs that 5870 on lots of benches, even if it does suck more power than 3 100w lightbulbs under extreme loads. lol



O yea!!!, Bring it on!!! * in a deep mans voice* 

Still got the 3rd most powerful card on the planet 

Im going to have to read that review 

It might use alot more power but that's because >http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcrBsuE205U


----------



## mhadina (Mar 16, 2010)

*Is this ok?*

Is this looking ok?

Pics:


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 6, 2010)

does anyone know how to water cool an ASUS TRI FAN 4870X2 non reference card.I picked one up [new rma replacement] but it won't fit my ek waterblock. any suuggestions?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone her worried about the GTX480? anyone? Naaa i didn't think so, nether am i lol


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 15, 2010)

2DividedbyZero|XFX|850MHz / 950MHz

i also us an arctic cooler xtreme, fan noise is a pain in the A, and this cooler runs quieter at 100% than the oem at 29%.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 15, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> 2DividedbyZero|XFX|850MHz / 950MHz
> 
> i also us an arctic cooler xtreme, fan noise is a pain in the A, and this cooler runs quieter at 100% than the oem at 29%.



Welcome, and i hear ya man fan noise is very load with stock cooler, i just turn up the volume more lol


----------



## Melvis (Aug 16, 2010)

Well i thought id let ya guys know that i have upgraded my system with new RAM, CPU, Mobo and PSU, and i must say the increase in performance in some games is just wonderful, im now seeing the full potential of the 4870X2  

Running Crysis at the moment DX10, Everything on High, 1600*1200, 4xAA and the FPS is just great. 

Ill post a screen shot of what i got in a few mins.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 16, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Anyone her worried about the GTX480? anyone? Naaa i didn't think so, nether am i lol



I still am, as you already know


----------



## Melvis (Aug 16, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I still am, as you already know



 Yes Yes i do 

Hows the heat going with that card? melted any cables yet? or burnt a hole in the wall yet?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 16, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Yes Yes i do
> 
> Hows the heat going with that card? melted any cables yet? or burnt a hole in the wall yet?



Lol nah bro, the only burnt mark I've got from it is through my wallet


----------



## Melvis (Aug 16, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol nah bro, the only burnt mark I've got from it is through my wallet



 i Hear ya


----------



## Inioch (Aug 16, 2010)

What program do you use to control the clocks and fan? I just got a Sapphire card and it's giving me weird clocks and loud fan.
Also is it normal for the second core to have too high clocks so the card gives red lines with no drivers installed? I'm trying to figure out if this got busted in transit or is normal.
Does the reference model have voltage control? What drivers do you use 10.4a or newer?

This is more different from having two 4870's than I thought.

Edit:

Here's how it looks like without drivers:







And this is what it looks like with drivers, after this it bsod's or blackscreens and reboots:


----------



## Melvis (Aug 17, 2010)

@Inioch Wow going from those screen shots you have a faulty card, it shouldn't look like that at any stage, with or without drivers, that doesn't look good. Looks like the Vram is shot.

The only program i use to change anything with my card is just CCC for the fan speeds, i manually increase the fan speeds as the stock settings are just no good. What clock speeds is it giving you? as both cores should be clocked at the same speed and these cards do have a very load fan with the stock heatsiink, so don't worry about the noise lol.

Im not sure about voltage control with these cards as i just leave it stock, you would have to ask others on this thread, and im using drivers 10.7 at the moment.

Is the card brand new if it is id RMA it asap, i think its faulty, sorry.


----------



## Inioch (Aug 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> @Inioch Wow going from those screen shots you have a faulty card, it shouldn't look like that at any stage, with or without drivers, that doesn't look good. Looks like the Vram is shot.
> 
> The only program i use to change anything with my card is just CCC for the fan speeds, i manually increase the fan speeds as the stock settings are just no good. What clock speeds is it giving you? as both cores should be clocked at the same speed and these cards do have a very load fan with the stock heatsiink, so don't worry about the noise lol.
> 
> ...



No the card is not new, I just bought it used. I'll have to sort this out with the seller. GPU-Z is reporting correct clocks for the first core, but the second is like 1250/2250 which is nuts and sparked the question.

Seems like the card is indeed busted and I'll have to start a process with the seller.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 18, 2010)

Inioch said:


> No the card is not new, I just bought it used. I'll have to sort this out with the seller. GPU-Z is reporting correct clocks for the first core, but the second is like 1250/2250 which is nuts and sparked the question.
> 
> Seems like the card is indeed busted and I'll have to start a process with the seller.



Yea that is some crazy clock speeds there lol, new world record that would be. 

Yea id say the card is no good, i have seen the same problems your getting with my brothers first 4850, and it was faulty vram.

Good luck getting it sorted out, they are a great card when they are running


----------



## Melvis (Sep 26, 2010)

So how is everyone's 4870X2 going these days with the new 10.9 hot fix drivers? seen any differences?
I have seen a few improvements in games, not alot but a few, also that now my Cores do run alot more % wise.


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 12, 2010)

i shall be joining this club, just traded a 4850 for a 4870x2 asus tri fan


----------



## Melvis (Oct 13, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> i shall be joining this club, just traded a 4850 for a 4870x2 asus tri fan



Nice and welcome 

Any questions, or you would like to show pics, benchmark results anything go for it  ill be happy to join in on the fun.

Love my 4870X2 almost bought a second one to go Crossfire but thought naaa i would need a WAY more powerful PSU and its getting into summer time here lol

How do you like your card so far?


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 13, 2010)

havnt used it yet as my PSU isnt man enough..its balls shrink when i put the card near my system


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 13, 2010)

I am no longer a part of this Club. Using GTX470s at the moment


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi i have just upgraded my mobo, ram and hard drive but other than change the cooler to an Artic cooler I am still very happy with my XFX 4870X2 and don't think i will change it yet.  

NZXT Lexa S  
Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, Deneb Core, S AM3, 3.4GHz  
4gb Crucial Ballistic DDR3 1333mhz/PC3-10600 (7-7-7-24) 1.65v  
XFX HD 4870 X 2, PCI-E 2.0, 3600MHz GDDR5, GPU 
Western Digital WD6402AAEX 640GB Hard Drive SATA111 7200rpm 64MB Cache-OEM Caviar Black.   
Seagate Baracuda 500gb SATA11, 32mb Cache  
Corsair 750 PSU 
Zalman 9500 	
Liteon DVD Writer 
24” Samsung SM2433BW Black Widescreen LCD, 1920x1200 
5.1 Creative Surround Speakers 
Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard  
Logitech MX516 Gaming Mouse 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
Epson DX8400 All in one.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> havnt used it yet as my PSU isnt man enough..its balls shrink when i put the card near my system



 Yea i can understand that, my last PSU took a dive as well , poor HX-620



Yukikaze said:


> I am no longer a part of this Club. Using GTX470s at the moment



Traitor 



cookiemonster said:


> Hi i have just upgraded my mobo, ram and hard drive but other than change the cooler to an Artic cooler I am still very happy with my XFX 4870X2 and don't think i will change it yet.
> 
> NZXT Lexa S
> Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (rev 2.0) motherboard
> ...



Nice rig dude, very close to mine. How does your's bench in games?


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi just ran 3dmark05 there and got 23,271  
22,760 CPUmark


----------



## Melvis (Oct 14, 2010)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi just ran 3dmark05 there and got 23,271
> 22,760 CPUmark



Very nice, same as me realy, i got 24007 in 05 with a CPU score of 22876 

I found the newest hotfix drivers increased performance alot in 06 for me.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys, i want to ask everyone here what drivers they now use with there 4870X2? 

Instead of starting a new thread i thought id ask here couse iam having issues with TF2, it refuses to load into the game, i have reinstalled the game but still no go, so was just wondering if it might be drivers? and also what is a good driver to use now days?

Cheers


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi I don't have my 4870x2 now i passed it onto my daughter I have an AMD 6970 but the drivers she uses is the latest ones that is out at the moment and as far as i know she has no problems with any games, as soon as the next ones come out she will update to them.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 24, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Hi guys, i want to ask everyone here what drivers they now use with there 4870X2?
> 
> Instead of starting a new thread i thought id ask here couse iam having issues with TF2, it refuses to load into the game, i have reinstalled the game but still no go, so was just wondering if it might be drivers? and also what is a good driver to use now days?
> 
> Cheers



On my 4870X2 I ran 10.4 and 10.8  both seem to allow the highest stable overclocks and provided the best frame rates, benches were a few hundred points between the 2 releases.

I found the rest of the releases crippled my overclock or caused problems in games
Give 10.4 or 10.8 a try


----------



## Melvis (Jan 24, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> On my 4870X2 I ran 10.4 and 10.8  both seem to allow the highest stable overclocks and provided the best frame rates, benches were a few hundred points between the 2 releases.
> 
> I found the rest of the releases crippled my overclock or caused problems in games
> Give 10.4 or 10.8 a try



Im running (i think) 10.9a or b HOT fix drivers, and they have been awesome so far for me, i was running 10.8 for awhile and they where also great. 

Its just all of a sudden i cant seem to get TF2 to load fully in, it boots then crashes a min later.

Ill have to try some other drivers and see what happens.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 25, 2011)

Well i finally did a reinstall of windows and installed the latest drivers, and now TF2 runs fine again.

Yet to do any benchmark testing to see if my results have decreased any.

Old 3DMark06 score was 18801 everything at stock, lets see what happens now.


----------



## Miraclemh (Dec 24, 2011)

* my 4870x2 broke down red lights*

Mine die'ed some time ago and I moved on to less good/cheaper vid cards.
It simply sometimes booted and sometimes not. 

Still I think it is not complete dead yet.
I have the asus variant and I am wondering what the 3 lights are ( of 5) when booting and 1 stay's on. The lights on my asus 4870x2 are directly behind the 8 point pci-e power plug.
Does anyone have a asus 4870x2 and what lights go on/off at your card. 

Any help would be appreciated.

I am forced to run on a gt240 now 
I want my beast back to live


----------



## Melvis (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about ya card man, i cant help you out to much as i dont have an ASUS 4870X2, but hopefully someone will help you out soon? 

You can always find another on ebay cheap?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Nice and welcome
> 
> Any questions, or you would like to show pics, benchmark results anything go for it  ill be happy to join in on the fun.
> 
> ...



I ran my pair off of a Tt TR2 850w for a while and then swapped to a pair of 4850X2's it now powers a pair of 3870X2's I think you overestimate power draw


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> I ran my pair off of a Tt TR2 850w for a while and then swapped to a pair of 4850X2's it now powers a pair of 3870X2's I think you overestimate power draw



better late than never


----------



## joellim (Dec 24, 2011)

now is the time for 7990 guys! time to move on from your 4870X2's! ex-4870X2 user here, going to move in a 7970 soon....but the prices are ridiculous!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2011)

joellim said:


> going to move in a 7970 soon....but the prices are ridiculous!!!




no.......price is a *bit* high, yeah , but ridiculous, no.

look at the performance.

then say to me that the price is ridiculous, cause really it isnt


----------



## Melvis (Dec 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> better late than never



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 25, 2012)

Locksmith  XFX 800/1000


Greetings All    very long time no posts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome to TPU! Please take the time to fill in your system specs and enjoy your stay


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2012)

If anyone here is willing to sell theirs for a decent price, I'm looking for one


----------



## joellim (Jan 26, 2012)

lol....i just sold mine not long ago for $200 dollars, now i'm running on a 7970.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 26, 2012)

Locksmith said:


> Locksmith  XFX 800/1000
> 
> 
> Greetings All    very long time no posts



Welcome 

How do you find your card with newer games?



Kevinheraiz said:


> If anyone here is willing to sell theirs for a decent price, I'm looking for one



Sorry still holding onto my two for now, still play any game out there with easy.



joellim said:


> lol....i just sold mine not long ago for $200 dollars, now i'm running on a 7970.



And was it a worthy upgrade?


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 26, 2012)

i found the games i play with the 4870x2 all work flawless, never had any issues tbh.

just the stutter problem with BF 3 which i sorted, with the new driver and the (pc) bios pci-e latency setting.
Playing BF3 with gfx on Ultra for effects , high for most others and a few mids, looks fantastic and plays lovely.

MW3  Always played fine from the Go, also the other cod series all been great, yes i do love this card...  do have a bit of a melt on the backside, the melt is in the back-plate, looking very much like its the Ram chip under it, BUT never any problems.

Idle Temps in Win 7 ult x64, about 10 services stopped and disabled.
42C  GPU1
46C  VRM1
45C  VRM2

Everest 06 score  1280x1024
no AA
24770 3DMarks


----------



## Melvis (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats good news, thats what i like to hear, as ive also had a very good experience with these cards even in crossfire they havent coursed me to much trouble.

I havent played either of those games yet, i can get MW3 at anytime but so ill have to scope it out soon then. 

But its good to see you dont get many issues at all.

I guess thats a good score? lol i havent run that yet, all i know is a can out perform 2x6950's in heaven benchmark hehe and run Crysis 2 at between 45-105FPS  MAX settings

As for temps mine are just a little higher but under 50c for idle and max load temp of around 80c


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 22, 2012)

had to post this here also, its so nice.... ;-)

using 3 ultra now and highs on rest, no aa,  vsync on, tripple buf on.


----------

